# STONE BALLS. Spheric Living Stones.



## WorldWar1812 (Dec 30, 2020)

Stone Balls from Costa Rica, New Zealand (Moeraki Boulders), and some other places in the world.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stone_spheres_of_Costa_Rica
These balls, in some cases almost perfect spheres, are called rock concretions by official geology In China we have a place where the rock reproduces itself with these concretions as if it was a stone seed each 30 years or so.

.................
 


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Concretionhttps://www.dispatch.com/article/20150912/NEWS/309129705
https://www.charismaticplanet.com/cliff-lays-egg-shaped-stones/
These concretions are formed "spontaneously" inside the rock. For the chinese case we don't talk about "millions" of years, only around 30 years.

https://crev.info/2018/05/concretions-can-form-rapidly/
So we have here an explicit show of how real geology works (relatively in short term), and how "dead" materials behaves strangely as not dead but organic processes alike.

These "Rolling Stones" are perceived as little eggs, or spherical rocks.
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/concretion-spherical-rocks
Mendocino Beach - 'Bowling Alley of the Gods' Ancient Giant Megalith Hiding In Plain Sight in Mendocino County, CA



We know very little about the real nature of stone, considering it inorganic matter already.It shows in itself the misconception (premeditated?) from which we started. Usually in these analysis we clearly see artificial stone or cement in the form of ashlars, and a layer or external envelope - like a "crust" -, which has all the sense of what appears inside something artificial that has been created, but that same criterion must be considered with great care when we mean pure non-artificial rocks.

........












https://www.forbes.com/sites/shaena...nia-is-probably-not-from-a-lost-civilization/
............................................

How this ball came to an ancient pyramid or a rocky mountain in Bosnia?
It has anything to do these balls and ley lines?

http://www.ancient-wisdom.com/stoneballs.htm
.......





Let me explain, the idea we have of natural stone or rock is of an homogeneous texture without any outer layer or crust, that is so, because what we observe in huge rock veins is already something open, or broken. But the natural rock in origin - and I mean enormous volumes - may have a natural coat or "bark".

In these concretions for example, I compare it as a “daughter” structure of the rock -as it occurs in the trovant rocks of romania-, and presents an outer envelope or crust. Only God knows, well, we are talking about long periods of time - up to where the initial ball can grow.

Many of these “stone seeds” are found on the coast or near water sources, as if it had a special fondness for it. I guess water sources as some kind of relationship with magnetic currents.

https://curiosmos.com/unwritten-mys...any-stone-spheres-scattered-across-the-globe/
.......... 


Inside, in the core, a kind of mud forms that can be seen when they are in humid areas, as if it were a "stony soup". The impression they give is as if they were a kind of "seeds".  In some cases with a roughly surface resembling like cypress balls, usually with hexagonal pattern cells.

It seems that, rocks reach a life cycle and split in two, almost perfectly, when they are in a dry environment, or crack and crack, when in humid environment, as if the mixture of the "internal soup" and the water, activated some kind of generating mixture. Cut off in two (dry), or cracked as exploding from the inside (wet).

........








https://www.ancient-origins.net/une...s-has-geologists-and-fringe-scientists-021534
.........








The problem of understanding stony matter is that in many cases we face to millennial periods of time, which are above the threshold of what we understand as civilization. Not so, with the Trovant rocks from Romania that in a matter of weeks and even days it can be seen how the stone grows in volume -permanently- after the rains, which should be explained because the official geology says it is a temporary and reversible change -false- and also verifiable -as a phenomenon of expansion after absorbing rain water-.

...... 











https://whenonearth.net/trovants-growing-stones-romania/

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OB8Jq26dw6k_

These facts - as well as many other geological phenomena, which are either unobserved or hidden - they break the paradigm of stone as inorganic matter. The romanian trovant rocks "breathe" "lives" and "reproduce", and some others may even - in a very slow motion - move through these magnetic ley lines.

......











........................................................





Stones are not inorganic matter, they are not inert. The mineral kingdom is a biological stage inferior to the vegetable or animal.

Not binding this to a literal interpretation, we have several mythological references in so many cultures, on the humanity-stones linking. For instance old hebrews filling the slabs of the tombs with stones, some myths of the basque culture -jentilak-, even those stories about "giants sleeping inside rocks", perhaps contain metaphorically a certain truth.

Could be the spirit of a person be enclosed within a mineral structure?

Lot's wife as a pillar of salt
..................................................................


Freemasons compare the idea of turning a rough stone - by sculpting it - into "Give it life" by giving it intelligent geometric dimensions, the adage  "Turning stone into man, or turning men into stone" may contain more information than the supposed metaphor.

Some old sculptures, are so perfect, it seems it will start to breathe any moment.

.....................


----------



## SonofaBor (Dec 30, 2020)

It seems, if the Kabal has its way, we are to be turned into silicone stone.


----------



## Nezumi (Dec 30, 2020)

once saw a video a while back saying that the ancients didnt build but the grew thier structures from "rock" , Wonder what kind of "rock" they used. 
Also Metamorphic rocks — which have been heated, put under pressure, or both — can grow stronger (harder to break) and heavier.


----------



## WorldWar1812 (Dec 31, 2020)

Nezumi said:


> once saw a video a while back saying that the ancients didnt build but the grew thier structures from "rock" , Wonder what kind of "rock" they used.
> Also Metamorphic rocks — which have been heated, put under pressure, or both — can grow stronger (harder to break) and heavier.





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6K3gbZ3YDKo_


Then probably we'd face some alchemichal secrets, and the possible meaning or relationshipn between Christ and Crystal word. 
Or the biblic saying "you are the salt of the earth".


----------

